# Average progession of a snoboarder...?



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the fact that your already doing 180's, and boxes is pretty good, but I would suggest learning to ride correctly the whole mountain. Learn good edge control, good turning techniques, learn to ride the board don't let the board ride you. I agree that Snowboarding is about having fun, but if you limit yourself to only doing tricks and such you'll actually disadvantage yourself in the long run. The more you ride the faster you'll progress.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Well the fact that your already doing 180's, and boxes is pretty good, but I would suggest learning to ride correctly the whole mountain. Learn good edge control, good turning techniques, learn to ride the board don't let the board ride you. I agree that Snowboarding is about having fun, but if you limit yourself to only doing tricks and such you'll actually disadvantage yourself in the long run. The more you ride the faster you'll progress.


Thanks, good advice... I have pretty good control over my board honestly, I feel like I own it more than it owns me when I'm going down, but whenever I try to carve hard on my heel I always slowly fall backwards. Merry Christmas (or whatever you celebrate), by the way!!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

You sound like you might be taking the "king of the Slope" trophy soon.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

you are pretty much a badass if you have only ridden 10 times scattered across a few years and you can ride switch, do 180s and grabs off jumps


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

I know it may sound lame.. but it's all in the mind. you limit yourself. I have only been a hand full of times and I outride guys who have been doing it for years. Most of them are simply scard of speed and to step outside of what they already know.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^why must you use common sense? It can be told by this person's question he needs approval from others.

The only real advice i can give is to set goals for yourself and surpass them. `


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Snowolf, I get what you're saying and I'm trying to do that as much as possible. The only problem is that I kinda have no self esteem and I'm a perfectionist when it comes to personal hobbies so if I look to myself for approval I automatically say I'm no good and I need to get better. But it does help because I become so unsatisfied with it that I keep pushing myself to the point where I do get good. I kinda crave it in a way. But either way I'm having a lot of fun. Bassholic, I've been trying to do that this year. It's workin pretty good actually.

Thanks guys


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Day 2 hour number 5 - is this the level you were at at the beginning? I do not think there is any way to say what is "average". As i said set bars and go from there. Oh, have someone take video so we can critique it.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfO2rjrirFc


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you mean by the beginning?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoganCormier said:


> Snowolf, I get what you're saying and I'm trying to do that as much as possible. The only problem is that I kinda have no self esteem and I'm a perfectionist when it comes to personal hobbies so if I look to myself for approval I automatically say I'm no good and I need to get better. But it does help because I become so unsatisfied with it that I keep pushing myself to the point where I do get good. I kinda crave it in a way. But either way I'm having a lot of fun. Bassholic, I've been trying to do that this year. It's workin pretty good actually.
> 
> Thanks guys


Damn, it is refreshing to hear something so honest coming out of an Internet post. You get two :thumbsup::thumbsup: way up from me bro.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Logan - We all have our own idiosyncrasies aka "shit" to contend with. We all have our own personal demons, insecurities, quirks and just fuckedupness that we have to battle. I believe that being aware of our individual "shit", whether it be while we are alone at night and the only person there to judge us is behind the eyes we see in the bathroom medicine cabinet mirror, or just a random baring of the soul on a forum , that's a place most will be lucky if they experience. You've got that, much props to you for your brutal honesty...quite "refreshing" as Leo put it. Keep climbing, as long as you're going forward on your path that is the only thing that matters. Just keep climbin!
Peace and love.


----------

